# Chicken Wing Tips



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

I have just purchased some Natural Instinct chicken wing tips. Can you feed them frozen or is it best to thaw them out? I know they are only tiny bones but I worry about feeding bones. Thanks. Kaye


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

You can thaw them out or give them frozen. 
This time of year I thaw them. In the summer they get them frozen 
I know some people hold the tip while their dog eats up to their fingers, but as I have three dogs and only two hands I let them manage on their own and they do just fine.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Barney has frozen chicken wings or carcass almost every night. I think he prefers them frozen. They last (very) slightly longer.


----------



## polly1harg (Jun 6, 2013)

Daisy has and loves her chicken wings a day!! I have never tried it frozen however I am going to give it a go in the warmer days thanks for the tip.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Mine eat them unfrozen and love them. Phoebe has had a full wing from the time we got her. It's never been a problem.


----------

